# rhinestone on vinyl qu



## IDEAGUY (Jun 4, 2009)

I am in the process of pressing rhinestones onto 
some stahls super film.
As long as I press the vinyl first,
then press rhinestones on top, then
turn inside out and repress,
should I be OK on the rhinestones staying on?
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't think the stones will stick to vinyl film


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I believe Roger is right. I would not recommend it. If you have a vinyl design and you want to add rhinestones, then cut holes in your design where you intend to place the stones so that the glue can adhere to the actual fabric.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Are you sure about it not sticking. I know the rhinestone decal folks are using some sort of vinyl.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes decal material is a urethane vinyl film and the heatpress vinyl is a poly film, two different animals, otherwise on the decals you could just use any sign vinyl but that is not the case it won't work on sign vinyl.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

That's correct Roger. Also, the rhinestones are not actually "sticking to" the surface of the decal material, it is more of a combination of the glue on the rhinestone being activated with a small amount of the decal material being "melted around" the rhinestones.


----------



## RockRebel (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Idea Guy, Unfortunately, the rhinestones will not stick to the vinyl. However, you can place the rhinestones around the design as long as you are not trying to heat press them to the vinyl. I heat press the vinyl first, then heat press my rhinestones around the design.


----------

